# Identification of bathroom faucet



## edlank

I have a bathroom faucet I cannot identify in the house I bought.  The house was built in 1990.  The cold valve works well.  The hot valve works, but requires ~3/4 to 1 full revolution of the stem to start getting water flow.  It actually shuts off again with very little rotation, but with no sensation of resistance, so everyone naturally continues to turn it another 3/4 revolution.

I disassembled it, and the two stems are NOT the same.  The faucet looks like the shower valve, and I have a brochure on the shower valve from Grohe.  I have taken the stems to 2 large plumbing supply houses, and neither can identify it.  I posted images and questions on the Grohe site, and the service agent said the valve is not Grohe.  Can anyone identify it?  The second picture shows the two stems.  The upper stem is the hot water stem (the "mushy" one) and the lower stem is the cold one (that works well).  I apologize for the differing size/aspect ratio.  The differences are an extra rib above the middle O-ring on the hot stem, and no small upper O-ring on the cold stem.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kok328

Replace all rubber washers and o-rings. Lube them up with silicone grease and reassemble the fixture. 
No need to I'd faucet just take stems to local hardware and get individual orings.


----------



## edlank

Thanks, but I have done all of that years ago, with no change, and again recently, with no change.  The plumbing parts man did not even think that he could get an exact replacement for the O-rings, making it seem that it might be metric.  I had a hardware store with a larger selection than the plumber had, and replaced them with ones that seem to be good replacements, and lubricated with silicone grease.  I find it very strange that the two stems are different, and not right hand versus left hand rotation.  They are both the same rotation.  The hot water valve has had this behavior since we bought the house in 2007.  I think the hot stem was replaced with the wrong one before our arrival.  I simply think I need to replace the hot stem with the correct stem.

And I am wrong about the Grohe shower valve...that is the OTHER shower stall valve.


----------



## slownsteady

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21907

possibly some helpful info here. Specifically post #8 in your case. I would try to ID the cold one and then look for a corresponding hot valve.


----------



## oldognewtrick

If this has been going on for years and replacements have not been sourced, maybe it's time to replace the faucets....just a thought.


----------



## nealtw

Condition of the seat?


----------



## nealtw

When you remove the washer unscrew the stem, there might be another O ring in there.
This guy has a similar valve and he says it can be changed to a cartridge type.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NAwwlgiDKo[/ame]


----------



## edlank

I replaced the seat even though it looked good, and it made no difference.  The water has always turned off just fine, but there is such little resistance to turning it that everyone feels like it must be turned more until it feels firm.  After a year of this, the washer is smushed horribly.  A washer made of harder material made little difference, either.  I have completely disassembled this, and replaced all O-rings.  I think the different design of the stem is the problem.  I cannot understand how the two (hot and cold) became different.

I was hoping someone could identify the manufacturer.  It may be a more obscure company that our local plumber supply houses cannot identify.  The local hardware store with their notebook of hundreds of stems has none that match by the usual measurements.


----------



## nealtw

If yours are joined by hoses below the deck each unit can be changed out for new, perhaps one has been updated once already.


----------



## nealtw

edlank said:


> I have a bathroom faucet I cannot identify in the house I bought.  The house was built in 1990.  The cold valve works well.  The hot valve works, but requires ~3/4 to 1 full revolution of the stem to start getting water flow.  It actually shuts off again with very little rotation, but with no sensation of resistance, so everyone naturally continues to turn it another 3/4 revolution.
> 
> I disassembled it, and the two stems are NOT the same.  The faucet looks like the shower valve, and I have a brochure on the shower valve from Grohe.  I have taken the stems to 2 large plumbing supply houses, and neither can identify it.  I posted images and questions on the Grohe site, and the service agent said the valve is not Grohe.  Can anyone identify it?  The second picture shows the two stems.  The upper stem is the hot water stem (the "mushy" one) and the lower stem is the cold one (that works well).  I apologize for the differing size/aspect ratio.  The differences are an extra rib above the middle O-ring on the hot stem, and no small upper O-ring on the cold stem.  Any help would be appreciated.



Here is chart that will help you find the maker.

http://www.faucetpartsplus.com/

and this one might make it easier to find the part.

http://www.edyoungs.com/shopping/stems.htm


----------



## slownsteady

You can do an image search like this: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...=vCZkWNzoIOPTjwTPx5C4DA#imgrc=I25jz2-Ns32dUM:

and see if yours shows up


----------



## edlank

That is slick, but it does not show me units that were sold in 1990.  That is what I need.


----------



## havasu

If you don't mind me interjecting, but something from 1990 has served its purpose well. Why not just replace it with a spanking new $50 faucet?


----------



## edlank

I know that this solid brass widespread faucet was expensive, and a replacement widespread of this quality will also be expensive.  I prefer it retain the design that will continue to match the tub valve.  From what I am seeing, it would take $250 to $500 to replace it.  It would be hard replacing with a lower quality unit.  Furthermore, I find it hard to trash something that needs only a replacement part.


----------



## havasu

Great answer. Good luck on your search!


----------



## nealtw

The two links in post ten, send them pictures and measurement and count the broach splines and see if they can figure it out.


----------



## frodo

take it to a plumbing supply store not a hardware store


----------



## edlank

I did.  When unsuccessful, the hardware store had a better O-ring supply.  I will send images to EdYoungs.


----------



## billshack

It could be an aqua brass.

Bill


----------



## edlank

I appreciate the suggestions.  So far, official company representatives say it is not Grohe, Rohl, or AquaBrass.  I am still awaiting Young's answer.


----------



## edlank

I am a little late in posting my solution.  Tom at Ed Young's helped me.  It is an Eljer 66011, and for the shower, I needed an Eljer 66021 and Eljer 66041 diverter.


----------

